# 5 Totally free Halloween Horror Instrumentals



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey I have 5 free downloads on my reverbnation and about 15 more horror songs for download. check me out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA5Qi2--UqU&list=PLy5uKl0-Xweo8azd3q-5r3q8AG8nKPHl-


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Forrest,
Downloaded two of your free pieces, Twinkling Lights and Gallows. Love TW's eerie carousel qualities and Gallow's spinning windy spooks. Put them on Facebook too. Very sophisticated mixes. Love them and thank you.
CAN


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

Really glad you liked my music! Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

So great! Thanks for giving us music!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, this is good stuff here, thank you for the great work and the share.


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

So glad you guys like my music! Here is a link to where you can find all of my horror music if you want to check it out!
http://www.soundclick.com/paypal/default.cfm?bandID=1222618&albumID=44612


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

I really appreciate that!!!!!


----------

